# Wyższa szkoła jazdy



## Leroymerlin

Serwus,
chciałbym dowiedzieć się, jakie macie ciekawe pomysły na tłumaczenie tego wyrażenia na angielski, (ew. inne języki, które znacie). Wydaje mi się, że jest to dość powszechny zwrot, wg. definicji z wsjp: "coś, co jest trudne, skomplikowane i wymaga szczególnych umiejętności"
Przykładowe zdania:
"Pieczenie chleba samemu to już *wyższa szkoła jazdy*."
"Czytelnik doskonale wie, kto z kim rozmawia i kto co w danej chwili robi – doskonałe przykłady to dialogi Ciri z Lambertem, Geraltem, Triss czy Vesemirem z „Krwi elfów” Sapkowskiego – jest to jednak* wyższa szkoła jazdy*, do której początkujących nie zachęcam."
"Żadna kobieta nie umiała tak zaprasować kantów spodni, to* wyższa szkoła jazdy*, muszą być ostre jak noże, tłumaczy żonie."

Po angielsku jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy to* it's not* *rocket science*, ale nigdy w życiu nie spotkałem się z tym wyrażeniem inaczej niż w przeczeniu.


----------



## karaluszek

Cześć,
Myślę, że *tour de force* dość dobrze oddaje sens, chociaż nie jest tak kolokwialne jak *wyższa szkoła jazdy.*
Wszystko zależy od kontekstu. W Internecie znajdziesz sporo przykładów, podam trzy:

Ten zapinany na guziki sweter to *wyższa szkoła jazdy*.
_This button-up sweater is a *tour de force in itself*._

Stworzyć dobry studyjny album to jedno, jednak zagrać go tak, iż słuchający zostaną zahipnotyzowani za pomocą dźwięku, to już *wyższa szkoła jazdy*.
_Recording a good studio album is one thing but playing it live with a view to mesmerizing the listeners with sounds is *another thing*._

Pogodzenie obowiązków na uczelni z pracą zawodową to *wyższa szkoła jazdy*!
_Juggling work and studies *requires a degree in itself*!_


----------



## anthox

Moim zdaniem, nie istnieje w angielskim zdania właśnie podobnego. Chyba bliski jest, "not for amateurs" (nie dla amatorów - ale najczęściej używamy tego słowa w sensie, "nie fachowiec, dyletant" a nie "ktoś, który bardzo coś lubi").

Na przykład, "Baking bread on your own is not for amateurs." 

Mamy takie podobne zdanie, "this is the big leagues" (to jest wyższa liga, wydaje mi się?). Ale nie jest używane w tym samym sensie. Na przykład:

"You're not just a student anymore, you're working on Wall Street. This is the big leagues now (=dziedzina dla fachowców). If you don't put in the work, you'll get eaten alive."


----------



## Leroymerlin

Dzięki za ciekawe odpowiedzi!


----------



## karaluszek

W słowniku PWN-Oxford znalazłem jeszcze jedną propozycję:
*wyższa szkoła jazdy* _a._ *wyższa matematyka* _pot._ *no child’s play*


----------



## Alana15

Leroymerlin said:


> Serwus,
> chciałbym dowiedzieć się, jakie macie ciekawe pomysły na tłumaczenie tego wyrażenia na angielski, (ew. inne języki, które znacie). Wydaje mi się, że jest to dość powszechny zwrot, wg. definicji z wsjp: "coś, co jest trudne, skomplikowane i wymaga szczególnych umiejętności"
> Przykładowe zdania:
> "Pieczenie chleba samemu to już *wyższa szkoła jazdy*."
> "Czytelnik doskonale wie, kto z kim rozmawia i kto co w danej chwili robi – doskonałe przykłady to dialogi Ciri z Lambertem, Geraltem, Triss czy Vesemirem z „Krwi elfów” Sapkowskiego – jest to jednak* wyższa szkoła jazdy*, do której początkujących nie zachęcam."
> "Żadna kobieta nie umiała tak zaprasować kantów spodni, to* wyższa szkoła jazdy*, muszą być ostre jak noże, tłumaczy żonie."
> 
> Po angielsku jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy to* it's not* *rocket science*, ale nigdy w życiu nie spotkałem się z tym wyrażeniem inaczej niż w przeczeniu.


może ... can be quite a challenge / a bit of a challenge, chociaż nie jest to zbyt wyszukane

przypomina mi się też zwrot ... is not for the faint-hearted, ale w kontekście np. pieczenia chleba, chyba raczej nie pasuje i raczej nie chodzi o stopień trudności tylko emocje


----------



## rotan

"be no picnic"


----------



## Alana15

rotan said:


> "be no picnic"


no beer and skittles
not a bed of roses
not plain sailing


----------



## jasio

Not a piece of cake?  


Would be a pun with baking the bread.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

W niemieckim mówi się Es ist kein Kinderspiel, albo samo Kein Kinderspiel.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Marcus Africanus said:


> W niemieckim mówi się Es ist kein Kinderspiel, albo samo Kein Kinderspiel.


Z niemieckiego na angielski ;

ein Kinderspiel  = a piece of cake , a walk in the park.

po włosku ( z niemieckiego )...

Das wird kein Kinderspiel = Non sarà una passeggiata.

z polskiego na włoski ;

wyższa szkoła jazdy = tour de force , exploit ?


----------



## Silene Sierra

"wyższa szkoła jazdy" means that something is very difficult. Sometimes, when somebody uses it, this might mean that they don't believe you could learn this or that it would take so much more time.
For example:
"Could you teach me the Polish language? - Yes, of course, I can teach you some phrases. - But I would like to know the whole grammar. - Oh, this is wyższa szkoła jazdy!" <-- very difficult, challenging
Sometimes, some people might use it while they're joking. But actually it is hard to explain. We often use it intuitively. When somebody asks me how I did something that seems to be difficult for that person, I say: "Oh, you know, it is wyższa szkoła jazdy!" but I don't really mean that the thing is difficult.
I think most Polish people don't even realize that actually we don't have any "wyższe szkoły jazdy"  There is only szkoła jazdy. It cannot be wyższa or niższa  This is funny. It is just an idiomatic phrase. We have szkoły wyższe but they are not about driving at all 
Maybe you've noticed that we also use a German phrase to say that something is wyższa szkoła jazdy. We say "To nie jest taki einfach" but actually, here we use the German word as a noun and the whole sentence is in the negative form.


----------

